# Dwight Howard was ‘very upset’ about the way his free-agent decision was reported



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The sporting world is so often plagued by confirmation bias, in which observers — be it fans, media members or even team officials — are guilty of categorizing events to fit their preconceptions. Such was the case with Dwight Howard’s signing with the Rockets, which for a brief moment appeared to fit the popular narrative all too well.
> 
> Howard had fully earned a reputation for waffling in his drawn-out exit from Orlando, and at a point seemed to be balking on his decision — as reported by Sam Amick of USA Today — to join the Rockets this summer. Shortly after Amick’s initial report broke, others followed claiming that the door was still open for Howard to join the Lakers, and that his decision was anything but final. That, Howard claims, wasn’t the case (via Amick’s follow-up):
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/09/30/dwight-howard-very-upset-free-agency/?sct=nba_t2_a5


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think he's lying. I just don't know why he cares. Of course the media is going to spin the facts controversially. Number one, it's their job. Number two, he punked Stan Van Gundy the previous year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He cares because he wants people to like him and not think negatively of him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> He cares because he wants people to like him and not think negatively of him.


He needs to start caring about scoring with his back to the basket, blocking shots, and making free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> He needs to start caring about scoring with his back to the basket, blocking shots, and making free throws.


I wholeheartedly agree but I'm just saying. He's a sensitive dude.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I wholeheartedly agree but I'm just saying. He's a sensitive dude.


Last year he was definitely the Jesse Pinkman to Kobe's Walter White.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Last year he was definitely the Jesse Pinkman to Kobe's Walter White.


Indeed. I wonder if he'll continue to play Jesse in Houston. The fans better hope not. If he has the mindset that he's second fiddle to James Harden, Housto, you'll have a problem.


----------

